# Safari not detecting Citrix Receiver



## ManSinha (Jul 10, 2017)

Problem since last two to three days 
MBP early 2015
MacOS Sierra 10.12.5
Citrix Receiver 12.6

Have tried resetting safari completely
Un and re installing Receiver 

Works with Chrome and also with guest account safari on same Mac


----------

